# The Fractal Effect



## MetallicAcid (Dec 25, 2013)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Fractal Design Node 304
Intel Core i7 2700k
ASUS GTX770 DirectCUII
Samsung Evo 250GB SSD
Crucial Ballistix Tracer 1866mhz
Fractal Design Newton R3 600
Corsair H80i

*Mods:*
Painted case
Custom aluminium armour panels
Custom aluminium PSU cover
Custom plexiglass "Omni Tool" window
Custom LED lighting
Shortened and sleeved PSU cables

Hello modders!

I would like to introduce The Fractal Effect, a project which I have built for my friend Henrik. This project is based off the game Mass Effect from EA games, which is mine - and Henrik's favourite video game series. This build has taken just two months to complete, from the planning process and rendering - to the final pictures.

I have had too much fun on this project, and already look forward to my next private project.

I hope you enjoy 

Justin/MetallicAcid.
www.facebook.com/metallicacidcustoms
#metallicacidcustoms


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 2, 2014)

cool, nice light effect 
thumbs up


----------



## MetallicAcid (Jan 7, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> cool, nice light effect
> thumbs up


Thanks man!! 

/Justin.


----------



## poumpoum1972 (Jan 11, 2014)

*Class and original for mini pc
And the lighting is beautiful*


----------



## MetallicAcid (Jan 12, 2014)

poumpoum1972 said:


> *Class and original for mini pc
> And the lighting is beautiful*



Thank  you poumpoum 

It may not be as flashy with all the latest hardware like most other mods, but it suits the purpose that it is built for. 

Best regards,
Justin.


----------



## poumpoum1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

Your welcome 
Most flashy are not the prettiest in general
Personally I prefer the simplicity and class
This is why I love your PC
Ps: sorry for my english but I'm french 
See you


----------



## MetallicAcid (Jan 13, 2014)

poumpoum1972 said:


> Your welcome
> Most flashy are not the prettiest in general
> Personally I prefer the simplicity and class
> This is why I love your PC
> ...


Your english is great!!

Thanks once again man for your nice comment  I hope you check out the other PC's that I have built!

Best regards,
Justin.


----------



## poumpoum1972 (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks 
Have you a link for your other PC under construction ?
See you


----------



## MetallicAcid (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey everybody!

I have shamelessly entered my TJ08 ROG V rig into another competition at Minimalistic PC's, and hope for your support  After you have checked out all the great PC's there, and still think that my work is worthy of your vote, then you will know what to do 

Either way, thank you for your support, and see you at the next project! 

http://www.minimalisticpc.com/contests/entries/tj08b-e-rog-v/





Best regards,
Justin / MetallicAcid
www.facebook.com/metallicacidcustoms
#metallicacidcustoms


----------



## poumpoum1972 (Feb 5, 2014)

* Congratulations 
 It's a great mini mod 
*​​


----------



## MetallicAcid (Feb 6, 2014)

poumpoum1972 said:


> * Congratulations *
> * It's a great mini mod *
> **​


Hehe, awesome! Thank you @poumpoum1972 !

Best regards,
Justin / MetallicAcid
www.facebook.com/metallicacidcustoms
#metallicacidcustoms


----------

